
Show HN: Redux and React SoundCloud Client for Artists – Favesound-Redux - rwieruch
https://github.com/rwieruch/favesound-redux
======
brudgers
Direct link to an implementation:
[http://www.favesound.de/](http://www.favesound.de/)

